# Surfactants



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Have any of you guys used any of the organosilicone super wetters with your broadleaf herbicides like Grazon? Were they worth the extra cost? Which ones have you used?

I just ordered the Grazon so I can start spraying in the next week or so and I'm looking for a way to improve it's performance. Thanks!


----------

